# carrying a spare wheel



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

:chairshotbeen thinking about getting a spare for the car but not sure about a couple of things.
1,could you fit a rear wheel and tyre on the front and vice a versa as a temp measure or would this affect any of the diffs or any clearances.?
2,would you have to have a spare for front and rear.?

just wondering about this if going to non run flats never been a fan of the foam solution, but always carry a dynoplug for emergencies.
suppose if you dont get a yes from question 1 its ano go anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've not seen a space saver spare, so presumably you'd have to carry a full size front around with you?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

yes ct i meant a full size spare


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was to go down that road I'd be wanting to use a front as a spare, because it's going to give the best handling when used as a spare. A wider front wheel on one side (if using a rear) would not be ideal, and some people have gone square with tyres so running a front on the back is not problem.

The only issue, which I can't answer, is if a size difference of a few percent is going to cause the car to have a hissy fit. Because there is a slight difference in diameter between the front and back stock wheels, which may or may not be picked up by the car when you have one of each on the back. I doubt the car would notice, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

is the car really that sensative to wheel and tyre sizes on the same axel.?
wouldnt want to knacker any diffs up.
surely when on run flats and a tyre does go completely flat(loses all air) there must be a difference in tyre dimensions.?
but they say you can run 50miles ish at sensible speeds till its fixed.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

andyg said:


> :chairshotbeen thinking about getting a spare for the car but not sure about a couple of things.
> 1,could you fit a rear wheel and tyre on the front and vice a versa as a temp measure or would this affect any of the diffs or any clearances.?
> 2,would you have to have a spare for front and rear.?
> 
> ...


There is a gel solution rather than a foam solution availbale which doesn't tend knacker the tyre pressure sensors. IIRC its from Continental.....

think I found it:

Continental Passenger -Car Tyres: Tyre Sealant Kits

Hope that helps, but as an aside, WTF are you going to carry the spare if you prefer that solution?????


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

andyg said:


> is the car really that sensative to wheel and tyre sizes on the same axel.?
> wouldnt want to knacker any diffs up.
> surely when on run flats and a tyre does go completely flat(loses all air) there must be a difference in tyre dimensions.?
> but they say you can run 50miles ish at sensible speeds till its fixed.


I had a flat in my previous car and you'd never have noticed by looking at the car. That was on the front too.
THe runflats are very good for keeping the car at normal height and retaining a fair degree of drivablilty.

So I doubt there would be much difference at all.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

did they repair the tyre afterwards or did you have to scrap it because of the bulls..t about one time fitment only?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I've had a flat on the Blizzak winter runflats and the car is still amazingly stable. I ran over somehting on the motorway and a while later noticed that the car felt like it was crabbing ever so slightly - particularly when changing lanes. This was at normal motorway speeds. I pulled over and had a look around the car and everyhting looked normal. Set off again and hoofed it down the slip road back onto the motorway and when rejoining again noticed a slight sideways feel, so then slowed down to a more sensible 60 or so until the next exit.

Jumped out and felt each tyre in turn. One felt much hotter than the others so I then checked the pressures and the hot one was way down. Drive home 40 miles at 50 odd and pootled to work and back for a few days until the new one arrived. Very impressed with the way these tyres take that sitck with next to no pressure in them.

That said, I've ordered a set (well 5) of MPSS from Camskill due to arrive today, so need to invest in the Conti gel kit.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

andyg said:


> did they repair the tyre afterwards or did you have to scrap it because of the bulls..t about one time fitment only?


They were on 2mm(ish), so I just bought four new ones.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

once my MPSS are on, I'm going to rely on the conti comfort kit and a dynaplug, just in case.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

I've moved off run flats and have a sealant kit for bail out.

Ikey


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ikeysolomon said:


> I've moved off run flats and have a sealant kit for bail out.
> 
> Ikey


How are you finding them?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Going back to the OP's original point; if you carried a full sized spare, presumably it would have to have a multi-directional tyre on too?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I see the advantage switching to non-runflat if you have to carry a spare. The extra weight you're carrying around can't be good and you'll need to fork out for the GTR jack. 

If I ever switch to MPSS I'll carry Dynaplugs and can of gell/foam.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

I have had two punctures on runflats and dynaplug done the trick with track time afterwards. I have now got non runflats from Ian and was thinking of a spare and jack but becuase of the extra weight and the thought of having to try and change the wheel on the roadside i decided not to bother, i just carry the little pump and 5 plugs.


----------

